# Animal face photos



## katiecat (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi!
I am currently working on some facial morphing software and am looking for lots of pictures of kittens, cats, puppies and dogs faces to use. I was wondering whether anybody had some clear close-up shots of their pets faces that I could have a look at??
I'd really appreciate it - trawling the internet for decent quality images is a nightmare!!
many thanks


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I have three you can use.

























I will search through my puppy pics and see if I can find any in there.

Sarah


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## katiecat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks to all who have posted so far - those are fab!! If anyone has any more, they would be hugely appreciated


----------



## chrispy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi krrbl123,
Your puppy is beautiful. Excuse my ignorance, what breed is it?


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Heres a couple will have a look for some more if you still need some.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

A few of my girls


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

hi, no worries she is a staffordshire bull terrier.


----------



## tordiamond (Oct 21, 2008)

my bull terrier as a pup


----------



## Sausage's Mum (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is a close up photo of my Rottie who I lost aged 23 months to cancer.


----------



## Bentley2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bentley at 7 months










Bentley at 3 months










Our beloved Diesel at 3 years (we sadly lost to a tumor in June)


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> A few of my girls


You own some very good looking dogs, there fab.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sausage's Mum said:


> Here is a close up photo of my Rottie who I lost aged 23 months to cancer.


Thats so young so sorry to haer that.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bentley2008 said:


> Bentley at 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dogs have them melt me eyes gorg.


----------



## Bentley2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Poppy and Lady

Hope these are of use!
xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sullivan said:


> You own some very good looking dogs, there fab.


aww thankyou


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hope these help


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hope this works


----------

